# Can someone help me?



## scotskiwi79 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm a Scottish girl planning on moving to New Zealand, to be with my boyfriend of 2 years who is a NZ citizen, and i don't have a clue how to go about it, he says that all i have to do is get come over for a holiday, and get married and that will make make a NZ citizen, i want to move over for good and hopefully get a job and start a family and be with him but surely it cant be that easy? Any advice would be extremely grateful as i do not have a clue about any of this immigration thing? And i would love to be over in NZ pretty soon....Thanks[


----------



## Bri&John (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I’m a kiwi citizen who sponsored my uk partner. Unfortunately it really is a lot more complicated than just moving here and getting married. I have been with my partner three years and had to provide a folder full of evidence such as joint bills, accounts, cards, tenancy etc. You also need medical checks (by a NZ approved Dr) and a police check. All in all it is very time consuming and costly. Not that I am trying to put you off! Just trying to say it is not as simple as getting married in NZ! Depending on where you move you may have trouble getting a job. We moved to Christchurch earlier in the year and have had to deal with the earthquakes which are not fun! Also it is not as cheap as everyone thinks as you get paid less. However it is a beautiful country. Have you been to NZ before? Maybe you could do a two year working holiday visa to test the waters?


----------



## scotskiwi79 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bri&John said:


> Hi,
> I’m a kiwi citizen who sponsored my uk partner. Unfortunately it really is a lot more complicated than just moving here and getting married. I have been with my partner three years and had to provide a folder full of evidence such as joint bills, accounts, cards, tenancy etc. You also need medical checks (by a NZ approved Dr) and a police check. All in all it is very time consuming and costly. Not that I am trying to put you off! Just trying to say it is not as simple as getting married in NZ! Depending on where you move you may have trouble getting a job. We moved to Christchurch earlier in the year and have had to deal with the earthquakes which are not fun! Also it is not as cheap as everyone thinks as you get paid less. However it is a beautiful country. Have you been to NZ before? Maybe you could do a two year working holiday visa to test the waters?


Hi, Thanks yeah i have been to NZ before just for a 3 week holiday to see if i liked it and i absolutely loved it, thanks for the advice but in your reply you mentioned that you had to provide an folder full of evidence such as joint bills, accounts and such like...but how can i do that when my boyfriend lives in new zealand and i live in Scotland? do i have to do a 2 year working visa, move in with him and that way we can get all necessary documentation, because all the evidence i have is a few photos, lots of emails and text messages, i think i would be moving to Auckland thats where my boyfriend is he has a good job at the airport, but i do not have any savings either to even help me so i think i will need to get a job as soon as i get out there!! am i better applying for jobs here in the UK and do it that way?
I'm sorry about all the question but like i said i really dont have a clue abpout this so any advice is appreciated muchly


----------



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi there,i'm in a similar situation. My partner is a kiwi and i'm English. We are planning on moving to NZ in a few years. 
From what i understand you haveto prove to the immigration service that you are in a stable relationship and have been for at least 12 months.
I try to keep hold of stuff like utility bills with both our names on / wedding invitations / joint bank statements / photographs(preferably also showing friends and family) / we have a (beautiful) baby boy with both our names on the birth certificate so i'm pretty sure that will help too. 
We recently bought some land together in NZ so have all the documentation from lawyers / estate agents. I'm pretty sure these are the kind of things that they will want to see. 

If you only have a few photos together and a lot of email communication they may not deem that to be a stable relationship(harsh as that may sound). I would suggest getting friends and family to back up your application. It would help if they were NZ Citizens.

My suggestion would be to get the 2 year working visa (if you fall within the age group).

Hope that helps!
Good luck.


----------



## scotskiwi79 (Jul 11, 2011)

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi there,i'm in a similar situation. My partner is a kiwi and i'm English. We are planning on moving to NZ in a few years.
> From what i understand you haveto prove to the immigration service that you are in a stable relationship and have been for at least 12 months.
> I try to keep hold of stuff like utility bills with both our names on / wedding invitations / joint bank statements / photographs(preferably also showing friends and family) / we have a (beautiful) baby boy with both our names on the birth certificate so i'm pretty sure that will help too.
> We recently bought some land together in NZ so have all the documentation from lawyers / estate agents. I'm pretty sure these are the kind of things that they will want to see.
> ...


Thanks for that but unfortunately he lives in Auckland and im in Scotland, so no joint statements or anything like that...so im kinda thinking im going to have to go down the 2 year working visa, my situation is i met him 10 years ago when he was over in Scotland, got together, moved in together, fell in love then his father got gravely ill in NZ so he had to go back, i was only 21 at the time and i begged him to take him with him, but he said i was too young to leave my family, and when he went back we lost touch, until 2 years ago he found me on facebook, i went out there to see him and all the feelings were the same it was like the past 10 years hadnt happened, so like i said now im planning on moving out there to be with him and get married and start a family with him, but it is in the very early stages, so much so i dont even have a clue about visas or anything so im trying to figure my way around things so any advice would be amazingly helpful 
Thanks Nicola


----------



## Bri&John (Jan 8, 2011)

scotskiwi79 said:


> Thanks for that but unfortunately he lives in Auckland and im in Scotland, so no joint statements or anything like that...so im kinda thinking im going to have to go down the 2 year working visa, my situation is i met him 10 years ago when he was over in Scotland, got together, moved in together, fell in love then his father got gravely ill in NZ so he had to go back, i was only 21 at the time and i begged him to take him with him, but he said i was too young to leave my family, and when he went back we lost touch, until 2 years ago he found me on facebook, i went out there to see him and all the feelings were the same it was like the past 10 years hadnt happened, so like i said now im planning on moving out there to be with him and get married and start a family with him, but it is in the very early stages, so much so i dont even have a clue about visas or anything so im trying to figure my way around things so any advice would be amazingly helpful
> Thanks Nicola


Hi Nicola - you have to have been living together for at least 12/24 months you had to be living together. However you have to show that you have done more than live together, ie you friends and family accept you as a couple - photos/invitations etc. As you don't live together, not sure how you would go. I would go on a whv, however you can't work the whole time. So also look into that. Have you got any specialized skills? Maybe you could look into being sponsored by a company? 

As for applying for work, you need a IRD number (like your tax number) to be able to work and you get that when you arrive. My boyfriend applied when he was in UK and now, when he is in NZ, unfortunatley we are still job hunting :-(


----------



## Bri&John (Jan 8, 2011)

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi there,i'm in a similar situation. My partner is a kiwi and i'm English. We are planning on moving to NZ in a few years.
> From what i understand you haveto prove to the immigration service that you are in a stable relationship and have been for at least 12 months.
> I try to keep hold of stuff like utility bills with both our names on / wedding invitations / joint bank statements / photographs(preferably also showing friends and family) / we have a (beautiful) baby boy with both our names on the birth certificate so i'm pretty sure that will help too.
> We recently bought some land together in NZ so have all the documentation from lawyers / estate agents. I'm pretty sure these are the kind of things that they will want to see.
> ...


Looks like you have all the boxes ticked! However If you need any help with your visa give me a shout. Ours was sent in February and got accepted in 3 weeks! So now we are living in NZ!

Cheers, 
Bri


----------



## scotskiwi79 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bri&John said:


> Hi Nicola - you have to have been living together for at least 12/24 months you had to be living together. However you have to show that you have done more than live together, ie you friends and family accept you as a couple - photos/invitations etc. As you don't live together, not sure how you would go. I would go on a whv, however you can't work the whole time. So also look into that. Have you got any specialized skills? Maybe you could look into being sponsored by a company?
> 
> As for applying for work, you need a IRD number (like your tax number) to be able to work and you get that when you arrive. My boyfriend applied when he was in UK and now, when he is in NZ, unfortunatley we are still job hunting :-(


Hi, Thanks for that, this is turning out to be so much more complicated than i thot it would be, i didnt think it would be this hard, my boyfriend has a friend in immigration at Akl airport, so he is going to see his friend for some advice too, but now im thinking it might be easier if he was to move over to Scotland 1st, that way we can do the whole joint bank account/utility statements/get married here cos he has lots of friends here too and then try to come back to NZ in the next year or two, but im not giving up, NZ is a beautiful country, and so are the people and when i was over, albeit for a couple of weeks i fell in love with Nz and hope one day in the future i can call it my home  but as always anymore information i would greatly appreciate, and i hope the job thing works out for you real soon


----------



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

Bri&John said:


> Looks like you have all the boxes ticked! However If you need any help with your visa give me a shout. Ours was sent in February and got accepted in 3 weeks! So now we are living in NZ!
> 
> Cheers,
> Bri


Hi,thanks for the offer!
We are looking to save up some cash over the next year or two before making the big move.
Probably be end of 2012 when we enter the application process.


----------

